
Highly Optimized Treeview in Vue – Closure Compiled - thelgevold
http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/viewarticle/creating-a-treeview-in-vue
======
acemarke
Dude. Your articles are pretty good, but flooding HN with archived links like
this is silly. Looking at your profile, you've posted _12_ of your own
articles to HN in the last day+, and 37 in the last week. Why are you doing
this?

